# FREE: Banjo Ukulele ("Banjolele") Sample Library [Kontakt & SFZ]



## Dave Hilowitz (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm releasing a FREE Sample Library today: Banjo Ukulele ("Banjolele") for Kontakt & SFZ


The download link is in the description for the YouTube video.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Apr 14, 2020)

Dave Hilowitz said:


> I'm releasing a FREE Sample Library today: Banjo Ukulele ("Banjolele") for Kontakt & SFZ
> 
> 
> The download link is in the description for the YouTube video.



Perfect! I was just about to sample my grandfather’s banjo uke — but I know you will have done a much better job. Thank you!


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks Dave. This complements Impact Soundworks' Stroh Violin nicely.


----------

